# Made my first band jig



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Well here it is. Pretty simple, but I'm sure it will get the job done.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

sweet!!! very cool job


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

So simple. Thank you for sharing. This gives us ideas.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That should do nicely!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Too pretty... Start again


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

ABG!!! YOU CRACK ME UP!! NOOB! looks perfect to me!! that is a pretty nice piece of wood for the base! I see a couple of nice looking PFS! in that wood!!

Nice job!!

Fwv2


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

I thought the Bacote base was over kill.. But then.... I stood back and looked at it.... in awe... :headbang:


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

That base is rad. Make a shooter with it when you've worn it out as a band rig.

A band jig is on my list as of last night. A cunning plan came to me while I tried to sleep. May also include traces of overkill.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Okay, I'm not really a band jig kinda guy, but that may be the nicest and most pratical one I've seen!!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

And, check it out! He made me one too! What a great guy. 

Thanks again, man.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Chad, is your base Jarrah or Ipe? dang, bro!


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Paduak base on that one.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool, that is simple and nice.


----------



## CK Slingshots (Jul 31, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Nice and simple!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

You guys are some phat cats with your fancy tying jigs. Zoot suit riot!!!!


----------

